# What're the cables called that turn your television into a monitor?



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Is it a HDMI cable? See I have this game called Stepmania but it's upstairs on my computer and I want to use a dance mat with it, but I can only use it downstairs, so I want to bring my computer downstairs and use my TV in the living room for it, what kind of cable is it I need and were could I get my hands on one?

I live in England if it helps. 

Thanks people. ^_^


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

There are several different ways to connect a computer to a tv. What kind of connection do you have on your computer? Is your computer a laptop? Most likely it has at least a vga output. In which case you would need a tv with a vga input. Some newer computers have HDMI ports on them, but of course you would need to have an HDMI port on your tv.
Also, what kind of TV do you have? Is it an HD tv? What kind of connections does it have?


----------



## Jdeadevil (Jan 23, 2008)

Umm, not sure, but I'll try and find the info and I'll edit this post when I find it, brb...

Edit, ahh I'm not sure! ):
How can I check?
Can't see my TV on the Goodmans website


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Info should be in the tv manual.


----------



## csc2000e (Sep 1, 2008)

Is your TV a flat-screen lcd or a crt(glass screen)?


----------

